
Fairpoint Pledges To Violate Net Neutrality - raju
http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/12/27/1833202.shtml
======
chris11
From the article and comments on slashdot it just looks like Fairpoint is
cutting access to email from the verizon website in Febuary, which makes sense
because Fairport is taking over Verizon's service in that area. So this really
isn't a big deal.

~~~
anthonyrubin
Verizon apparently has some kind of portal for accessing other webmail
services (why?) and after a certain date customers will have to use Fairport's
portal instead. This is a complete non story.

